# Grooming -Expressing Anal Glands video



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

This may be too gross for some people, but for those willing to save some money at the groomers or vets....

http://www.expertvillage.com/videos/dog-grooming-basics-glands.htm


----------



## Cicada (Dec 7, 2007)

I saw this the other day when I looked it up. 
How often does one... eh... perform this procedure?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

You don't do this unless the dog has problems with their Anal Glands.

The only dog that I had problems with was Cheyenne when she was younger and having problems with food. I told the Vet that Cheyenne liked to fight off her back and that she was sorta like a street fighter so make sure she had enough help.. Well Cheyenne launched a Vet tech with her back leg backwards into a wall. I said I was sorry, but the Vet actually thought it was funny, because the Tech said no problem I can hold her. My Vet knows if I tell her something it is for a reason.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I express all my dogs every month or so. I know when I miss awhile cause (and this is usually in the car for some reason) suddenly I'll smell that 'special odor' and it's NOT one of my favorites.

Just seems like if I don't help things along, they will either seep or slightly express themselves. So it's easier if I just take the dogs outdoors and deal with it there. 

Be careful though, when my dogs are full those glands can spray more than 3 feet from the dog. So stay out of the way!!!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I've never had to do it...I'm hoping this is another benefit of raw feeding. Those small hard poops seem to take care of any "issues" back there.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

interesting, never done this either, Meeka was never even fed raw, but we/my husband had her for 12 years and never did this. i asked one of my friends who has a 10 yr old dog and she has never done this either.

?? i never noticied any smell or seeping? and she slept in the bed!


----------

